# Dessert Report



## Raine (Mar 27, 2005)

Made 2 new desserts today for easter.
 Made a blackberry cream pie
upsidedown Jack Daniels double chocolate cheesecake

And I took pictures.

The blackberry pie, the topping made so much (enough for 2 pies) that I think I piled it on too thick, trying to use it up. Therefore, the topping was 2 heavy/thick for the other 2 layers, and overpowering. So, it may be worth trying again, and keeping the top layer in line with the other 2 layers.


The cheesecake, was almost a loss. The brownie, which cooks on top of the cheesecake fell while cooling. Looked like the grand canyon.  Saved that pretty much, as the edge of the brownie just needed to be losened.    

So, need more practice on baking cheesecakes.

The taste was good. Biggest problem was, the slices fell apart after slicing, due to the brownie falling and crumbling. 

The recipe didn't say to flip the cake, but we did. As we were trying to figure out why it was called upside down. Now, we are thinking, that maybe the brownie is serving as a crust, thus making the cake upside down.

I posted pictures in the Cooking album in Members Pictures.


----------

